# missing dog, shipley, west yorkshire



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, not sure if anyone lives near shipley but a golden lab has gone missing at shipley glenn. I saw the pic on facebook, here it is. Please keep your eyes peeled. 
Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I live near Shipley so will keep a look out for him....

I work for nhs so when i go into work in the morning i will put a note up on the coffee break online which all nhs staff can see in Leeds Bradford and Airedale areas...

Hopefully he will be found safe and well soon and be back home where he belongs-


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I work in Shipley near the town centre so will keep a look out as I drive to and from. I can't view the picture via facebook at work, but if you can somehow upload it to here via some other way I can see what he looks like and perhaps print out a picture for the notice board?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

It's a mate of a mate's dog. I've been walking mine in the area to see if I can see owt as it's just down from the moors where I regularly go but I haven't seen anything. I've told the dog walkers in the area to keep an eye out for him.


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi everyone thanks for the replies! 
Thankfully zak has been found, he was stuck and had to be rescued by firefighters but is alive and well.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I put a post on the site at work and someone replied to say he had been found...I am so glad he has been found and hopefully makes a full recovery :thumbup:


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Zak has just been freed from being stuck in between two rocks, after four hours the poor dog!!


----------

